# Mood enhancer drug?/pill



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.

Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

prosac 40mg ed works great for me, the 1st 6weeks was up and down but now its all good, moods defo a lot better.

I did loose appetite and abit weight in the 1st 2weeks but it all came back no problem once I was used to it


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ideal solution: See a doctor. Get referred to a shrink.

I am now on escitalopram (an SSRI like prozac). Wish I did this many years ago instead of being on valium for years from doctor.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Before trying anti depressants I suggest the natural path, Vitamin D3, Zinc, multi vit, 5HTP I was a moody twaat with the missus all the time but after a week or so taking these I defiantly feel more relaxed and chilled.


----------



## Harry Axe Wound (Jul 1, 2013)

ashmo said:


> Before trying anti depressants I suggest the natural path, Vitamin D3, Zinc, multi vit, 5HTP I was a moody twaat with the missus all the time but after a week or so taking these I defiantly feel more relaxed and chilled.


Some Niacin and Magnesium in there too. Helping me at the moment


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Are you really interested in her?

Medication is a last resort, don't be in any kind of hurry to get a pill.


----------



## Endur0 (Feb 1, 2014)

ashmo said:


> Vitamin D3.


Vit D3 is the dogs b*llocs. Gives me some crazy-ass dreams, and wake up confused cos of it, but feel awesome throughout the day!


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


Is this a recent change to your behaviour, or simply your natural disposition?

Not about to be all trigger happy with the bin her suggestions - but all the same, people tend to be what they tend to be. Pills, therapy, self-help CDs don't fundamentally change that. I'm not saying people can't make an effort, but all the same - realistically - are you likely to ever be what she wants on that front?


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

To qualify my suggestion:

Natural supplements are pretty unlikely to do anything unless you are deficient in them. There are studies for depression with high dose fish oil, niacin and other supplements but they are sketchy and have opposite studies which contradict them.

The reason I went the SSRI route is because I suffer from inexplicable depression. I have money, a house, a good relationship, friends, I am confident in my looks, But, for some reason I don't enjoy life. It's called anhedonia. If this sounds like yourself, the clinical route is the only proven resource.

If, however, it is a temporary phase then you may wish to avoid the anti depressant route.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Are you really interested in her?
> 
> Medication is a last resort, don't be in any kind of hurry to get a pill.


100% interested in her. Might be a call to the doc. I am taking all natural supps I e vitamin d etc.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

SK50 said:


> To qualify my suggestion:
> 
> Natural supplements are pretty unlikely to do anything unless you are deficient in them. There are studies for depression with high dose fish oil, niacin and other supplements but they are sketchy and have opposite studies which contradict them.
> 
> ...


No I think it is the ssri route.. It's not a temp issue.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Depends if u take any other drugs that might cause it I guess....but St. John's wart is really good for lifting the mood trouble is it takes time to get in the system so need to do it for a while before effect. Better than looking at what docs might prescribe though. They recommend St. John's wart for women going through menopause when hormones are all over and they feel depressed. As for gf saying ur not talkative lol I don't know if it will make u chat more!!!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Skye666 said:


> Depends if u take any other drugs that might cause it I guess....but St. John's wart is really good for lifting the mood trouble is it takes time to get in the system so need to do it for a while before effect. Better than looking at what docs might prescribe though. They recommend St. John's wart for women going through menopause when hormones are all over and they feel depressed. As for gf saying ur not talkative lol I don't know if it will make u chat more!!!


Ah hmm.. And well still least itd improve my bloody mood.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Don't take any other drugs lol

Bearing in mind my test is at 10


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

HDU said:


> No I think it is the ssri route.. It's not a temp issue.


In that case I think you should see your GP and put faith in the medical system. If you explain the problem fully they will help you.

Don't self medicate.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

SK50 said:


> In that case I think you should see your GP and put faith in the medical system. If you explain the problem fully they will help you.
> 
> Don't self medicate.


I'm not so sure what exactly to say to the doctor..I'll give it a go. Thanks.


----------



## SK50 (Apr 7, 2013)

HDU said:


> I'm not so sure what exactly to say to the doctor..I'll give it a go. Thanks.


That's why it took me so long to face the problem - I couldn't picture sitting in front of someone dishing my heart out. It was hard as hell for me to go in there and admit my feelings - it made me feel weak. But now I've done it I just wish I did it years ago. I am getting better now.

Good luck.

EDIT: PS Take your girlfriend with you, I did.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

SK50 said:


> That's why it took me so long to face the problem - I couldn't picture sitting in front of someone dishing my heart out. It was hard as hell for me to go in there and admit my feelings - it made me feel weak. But now I've done it I just wish I did it years ago. I am getting better now.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> EDIT: PS Take your girlfriend with you, I did.


Great thanks mate..much appreciated. Will do.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

GPs have little enough time for whatever reason & hand out anti depressants a bit too readily imo/ime.

You're going through the time when you have to make choices about your career; moving away from home, alot of things mate.

Also, you've mentioned about a few run in with things (you know what I mean)

All this stuff plays on your mind without you realising it, & I guess results in you feeling a bit 'out of sorts' as my ma used to say. 

Think of some fun stuff to do with your gf, talk about it, & do them. 

Don't be too serious about life atm....in the coming years when a mortage & bills crop up, you can then.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Only thing that works for me is test, even then I often feel low. Only thing that works 100% for me is doing well in life, not thinking I'm a failure etc. Doing very well for myself atm and my mood is great, when I was working in USC hanging clothes all day I was very depressed all the time.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Dlpa can help naturally increase your serotonin levels, helpful if you've abused drugs in the past.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

Stop taking everything but Omega3, protein and creatine!

Excess caffeine and stimulants cause increased stress hormones making your feel depressed whilst also draining your acetyl choline from your receptors whilst serotonergic stimulants draining your serotonin is being used up causing bad moods and restlessness.

Messing with hormones and eating a poorly balanced diet without NATURALLY SOURCED vitamins and minerals is another cause for depression.

And the major ones for this are unnecessary stresses in life for example rushing for things whilst another common one is sleeplessness (another thing from high stimulant use) makes you severely depressed and fatigued.

Stimulants cause a viscous circle that can only lead to psychological addiction and a perpetual cause for fatigue and depression.

Remove these issues from your life before seeking further psychoactive drugs (which are not to be taken lightly), if you arent willing to attempt it then you are not wanting to fix the real issue, which if not fixed will never truly leave you.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Bl00dy hell mate ya only fcuming young.

What you are describing sounds like me. I come across miserable non stop, I don't like talking to people, socialising, bad temper etc. I'm not unhappy though, just the way I am and like to keep myself to myself and ammount of people I trust completely

I can count on one hand.

See the docs if it's worrying you, I just accept it's how I am and the missus is used to it lol.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

SK50 said:


> To qualify my suggestion:
> 
> Natural supplements are pretty unlikely to do anything unless you are deficient in them. There are studies for depression with high dose fish oil, niacin and other supplements but they are sketchy and have opposite studies which contradict them.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds very similar to myself. Anhedonia, never even knew it existed! Time to research as I have felt this way for years. Without sounding ungrateful, I am similar in respect of home, nice cars, wife, children, business, but never feel happy, never able to just relax and enjoy. Thanks for your input mate.


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Patrickmh1 said:


> Stop taking everything but Omega3, protein and creatine!
> 
> Excess caffeine and stimulants cause increased stress hormones making your feel depressed whilst also draining your acetyl choline from your receptors whilst serotonergic stimulants draining your serotonin is being used up causing bad moods and restlessness.
> 
> ...


Great post mate, excellent info.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


coke - pure and simple - snort a line before you meet her next and 1 - you wont seem drepressed 2 - you wont stop talking !!


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> coke - pure and simple - snort a line before you meet her next and 1 - you wont seem drepressed 2 - you wont stop talking !!


I originally thought this too expensive though. Trip to the fvckin docs.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Are you really interested in her?
> 
> Medication is a last resort, don't be in any kind of hurry to get a pill.


This. Tell her to fcuk off before you resort to taking meds to please her. Plenty more where she came from.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Why don't you do a blood test on testosterone, oestradiol and thyroid function test? it might be literally 'hormonal'??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Theseus said:


> Why don't you do a blood test on testosterone, oestradiol and thyroid function test? it might be literally 'hormonal'??


I've only had my blood tested for testosterone it came back as 10.8 or something


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Id prescribe Godminster,and a bottle of quality Merlot nightly.I can highly recommend its efficacy.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

HDU said:


> I've only had my blood tested for testosterone it came back as 10.8 or something


10.8nmol/L is rather lowish to be honest. Your mood could very well due to low testosterone.

repeat it again, make sure it is done in the morning. repeat with liver function test, testosterone, SHBG, LH, FSH, thyroid function test, oestradiol and prolactin.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Theseus said:


> 10.8nmol/L is rather lowish to be honest. Your mood could very well due to low testosterone.
> 
> repeat it again, make sure it is done in the morning. repeat with liver function test, testosterone, SHBG, LH, FSH, thyroid function test, oestradiol and prolactin.


Docs wouldn't do nothingm mate...im sure he mentioned treatment dunno if he meant trt though


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

he most likely mean TRT.

if you doc won't give you treatment, as him/her to refer you instead.

your level is <12nmol/L and you are symptomatic, do fit the criteria.

but again, only if you think you want to have TRT if it is offered. no point asking if you know that's not what you want.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Theseus said:


> he most likely mean TRT.
> 
> if you doc won't give you treatment, as him/her to refer you instead.
> 
> ...


Well the urologist (+endo ) was hesitant wanted me to try Viagra etc (issues maintaining erections lol) then see what happens

But I'm only 16 so think trt may be a issue that's all


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

oh yeah..16 is way too early...

best to avoid for now..


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

oh yeah..16 is way too early...

best to avoid for now..


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Theseus said:


> oh yeah..16 is way too early...
> 
> best to avoid for now..


What can I do till it budges lol


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Now Foods St John's Wort capsules, helps with anxiety and depression, natural herbs and not expensive.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Trial of vit D, E, Zinc, Selenium, something more natural to increase your own level? regular excercise, good essential fat, plenty of rest?

Trial of CBT, counselling if you think you low mood may benefit from psychotherapy?

Trial of antidepressants if you think you require that to stabilise your mood?

Testosterone may prematurely seal your growth plate, you don't want that if you want to be taller.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

You are 16 mate hormones all over the place, don't self medicate or start messing around with drugs.

It's just a phase some teenagers go through.

To me is sounds more like a relationship issue; does she stimulate you intellectually, do you share common interests of at least meet half way and are able to discuss them (or nod when she talks lol).

Are you dating,.ie going.out doing interesting and fun things.

You sound like a typical teenager and you need to ignore a lot of what people talk about on here, low test etc as getting sh!t like that into your head will make you feel worse. The power of positive thinking is all you need.

Enjoy being young as you don't get a 2nd chance.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Agreed with above. Don't worry about your hormone when you are still growing...I was moody when I was 16 years old. that goes to most of my friends I think...haha

You are still a baby..and boy I am sure most of us would like to be young again!


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

Oops pushed send to quick

Try this

Sit down with gf and make simple list of things you'd like to do,

Paint ball

Rock climbing.

Going to theatre to see something

Etc

Take turns in doing things together, experience new things and you'll have more to talk about and share together.

Sounds like you gf is giving you a hint that you are boring


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

If it hasnt been said before... Coke or MDMA i'm always talkative!

Edit - Wrong kind of suggestion for problem!


----------



## MrPhysique (Mar 2, 2014)

GHB is nice, but i doubt you will be getting any.


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

@HDU To ask further, what supplements do you take regularly?

Have you got a habit with highly caffeinated drinks or high sugar drinks?

What you eat and drink has a high influence on not just your physical but your mental state, this can be from too many coffees a day to too much sugar, which in excess or even regular moderate intake can greatly increase your negative mood cycle.

Do not try and ask for further psychoactive drugs like an SSRI or MAOI, these would not help you with what you are describing, especially the issue regarding erections, erections alone can be severely dampened by a high caffeine intake or by smoking (if you are a smoker), there are so many lifestyle choices we all make day in day out that influence our mental state yet we are unaware of the possible consequences.

You may take 2 cups of coffee a day with another supplement which can have a chemical compound within it which due to the nature of supplement testing there is no certification that what you are having could have a strong interaction and further adverse effects.

Drugs and chemicals in food and drink do and will naturally interact, just because they say they are safe on their own does not mean they will be together.


----------



## carvegio (Jan 15, 2014)

No shortcuts I am afraid.

I have found my mood to be incredibly stable (and more charasmatic) since I started the following (in order):-

1. TRT

2. Eating better

3. Exercising

4. Improving sleep

5. Positive thinking and meditation (working on thought patterns etc)

I am literally a different person to who I was five years ago.


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

MDMA sorts my mood out right away!


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Mate are you serious? your asking for a fvuckin pill just so you can cheer the fvuck up...

btw im sorry for being a bit judgmental as there may well be underlying problems that I and others are not aware of but it seems not from your post as it portrays you are ''trying'' to please your gf

but please please please fvuckin please brother, do not resort to ''pills'' to make you happy or talkative especially at your age, im sure from some of your earlier posts Iv'e noticed your about 18,19? It's actually quite shocking with the amount of people who have suggested anti depressants

Maybe your just a quiet person? who dosent like to talk much and talk nonsense all the time. so what? no biggie

If there are reasons for you being so called actually ''depressed'' due to physical, mental or emotional abuse which I highly doubt considering your post then go and see your GP and get some CBT rather than relying on pills because every time something wrong happens in your life, big or small its up to you too pull yourself out of the sh1tters by going and doing something positive like smashing some heavy squats out or whatever makes you happy within limits, rather than snorting drugs or resorting to pills.

you will do a lot better..being consistent in the gym..surrounding your self with positive people... think positive..its not all doom and gloom and get another fvuckin girlfriend if she has a problem with you being a quiet chap mate.. find someone who appreciates you for who you are not what they want you to be.

oh yeh and try not to spend toooo much time on these forums mate and not make it your life because unfortunatley ''some'' folk do such as fbook.. UKM..twiter etc and maybe this is having a negative effect on your social wellbeing

SORRY FOR THE RANT... by no means at all do I want to offend you HDU or anybody else for that matter.. just my opinion 

I've been down these pill roads and things which we think might help us make us better but there all a set of placebos IMO.. the mind is stronger than any chemical out there so use it damn it !! :thumb:

oh yeh and whatever your told on forums is always an opinion so take with a ''pinch of salt'' and not whole heatedly... PM day or nigh if you want to chat brother x


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

Group hug, we are here to support you

((((((((((((( HDU )))))))))))))))))


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

HDU said:


> Well the urologist (+endo ) was hesitant wanted me to try Viagra etc (issues maintaining erections lol) then see what happens
> 
> But I'm only 16 so think trt may be a issue that's all


just an idea.. have you ever been or currently a chronic masturbator lol?

check this website out that explains in quite depth how masturbation, especially porn induced can cause ED- erectile dysfunction.. http://yourbrainonporn.com/

and wow sorry your only 16 aswell.. mate waite till you hit 18.. your going to be walking around with a baseball in your pants lmao.. try all natural avenues first and THEN if youve tried everything... then look for medications


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

HDU said:


> Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


Not read the whole thread so forgive me if I've missed something, but irrelevant of what your g/f or anyone else says about you seem to be, how do you think you are and how do you feel about yourself?

I often get accused of seeing to be down when I'm not at all, I just sometimes am a little thoughtful and reflective... maybe I seem a little bit introverted to others at times, but not unhappy to be so or when i am like that.

If it's the same for you then definitely no need for a pill, rather you just need to explain that side of your nature to your partner. My g/f is more extroverted than I am, and to begin with she didn't quite get my moments of quiet... now though she understands it perfectly and it's not an issue at all.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Kaiz said:


> just an idea.. have you ever been or currently a chronic masturbator lol?
> 
> check this website out that explains in quite depth how masturbation, especially porn induced can cause ED- erectile dysfunction.. http://yourbrainonporn.com/
> 
> and wow sorry your only 16 aswell.. mate waite till you hit 18.. your going to be walking around with a baseball in your pants lmao.. try all natural avenues first and THEN if youve tried everything... then look for medications


No mate I have not lol.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

dtlv said:


> Not read the whole thread so forgive me if I've missed something, but irrelevant of what your g/f or anyone else says about you seem to be, how do you think you are and how do you feel about yourself?
> 
> I often get accused of seeing to be down when I'm not at all, I just sometimes am a little thoughtful and reflective... maybe I seem a little bit introverted to others at times, but not unhappy to be so or when i am like that.
> 
> If it's the same for you then definitely no need for a pill, rather you just need to explain that side of your nature to your partner. My g/f is more extroverted than I am, and to begin with she didn't quite get my moments of quiet... now though she understands it perfectly and it's not an issue at all.


Sometimes I genuinely do feel sh1t or down not sure why, and thus the girl friend has picked up lol.

Will reply to others when I can lol


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

HDU said:


> Sometimes I genuinely do feel sh1t or down not sure why, and thus the girl friend has picked up lol.
> 
> Will reply to others when I can lol


Okay I get ya.

Obvious questions but any particular stresses current right now - job, relationship, family, health, general p1ssed off-ness with politics and the world etc? You don't need to answer on here, just food for thought. Also think about things like inconsistent diet, general overwork and poor sleep. Also any excess of stims of any kind as they can all play into it.

Some amino acid supp's can help a little without risk of dependence or withdrawal - L tyrosine or DL phenylalanine as a pick-me-up/motivation boost; 5-htp, tryptophan, GABA, L theanine, Taurine all to help relax... I'd look at the reasons why first though and make an honest assessment as to why you might feel down... I'd mainly though try to either change what's causing upset or to try to change how you view it if it's out of your control, and use stuff like those supp's just to help a little on the way. Some may scoff but mindfulness meditation is worth looking into too.


----------



## The L Man (Sep 13, 2010)

blaze it up @HDU


----------



## Patrickmh1 (Jan 15, 2012)

I think it may be a little irresponsible of people to be suggesting things such as TRT to a 16 year old,

at 16, your testosterone, estrogen and cortisol along with mental development is incredibly variable, this variation can leave you feeling fatigued, down, ecstatic, very aroused or very dampened, they are normal things to go through!

By suggesting TRT or Antidepressants you are instilling a level of doubt, which continues to exacerbate this feeling of being depressed or down about life and certain situations, even just doubting how well your erectile function can last can cause ED! Worrying and remaining in a negative mental environment is a perfect culture for illness.

I'd be reluctant to attend a GPs appointment about this sort of thing at your age. Depression is the highest prescribed illness in the UK. You do not want this!

If there is a genuine level of concern for your mental state, maybe a counsellor or a young adult psychologist could assist you with this, there are many more options than drugs!


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

proviron I feel like superman on it

eat better

morning cardio, makes you feel more awake and innvigorated to take on the day

take up a hobbie


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

HDU said:


> Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


Maybe you're just a miserable cvnt?

How old are you?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Maybe you're just a miserable cvnt?
> 
> How old are you?


16 mate.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

HDU said:


> 16 mate.


Definitely avoid medication at that age or you'll be on it for life.


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

HDU said:


> Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


 There are certainly meds that can help.. have you tried extremely strong sleeping pills for your gf? just adjust the dose until your completely satisfied.


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

ethylphenidate small dose in morning. etizolam in evening.

sorted

EDIT - just saw ur 16.... u dont need any tablets etc mate....


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

D3RF said:


> ethylphenidate small dose in morning. etizolam in evening.
> 
> sorted


Not sure what the first one is

But..eitzolam is just like blues..Valium.. This'll send me to sleep


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

HDU said:


> Not sure what the first one is
> 
> But..eitzolam is just like blues..Valium.. This'll send me to sleep


u dont need either at ur age mate. i thought u were in ur 30s or something lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

D3RF said:


> u dont need either at ur age mate. i thought u were in ur 30s or something lol


No..16 lol


----------



## D3RF (Apr 15, 2011)

HDU said:


> No..16 lol


steer clear then mate... cup of green tea, squeeze half a lemon into it... this is a great mood enhancer and natural


----------



## Theseus (Feb 27, 2014)

ethylphenidate - medicine for ADHD children, if you take it, makes you focus, able to do anything without feeling tired. if ADHD children take it, it relaxes them and make them less hyperactive.

good stuff but not for you matey...


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> No..16 lol


Are you sure mate? I think we need to see your passport


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> Are you sure mate? I think we need to see your passport


Fvck off u cvnt


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> Fvck off u cvnt


That was harsh. You're not 16.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> That was harsh. You're not 16.


I am fvcking 16 like it or not.


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> I am fvcking 16 like it or not.


How come your in every thread related to peps and meds?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Heavyassweights said:


> How come your in every thread related to peps and meds?


So fvck. Are you my dad? No


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Merkleman said:


>


Roid rage at it's highest level


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

HDU said:


> So fvck. Are you my dad? No


Either me or one of the other 15 guys that turned up that day.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

SK50 said:


> To qualify my suggestion:
> 
> Natural supplements are pretty unlikely to do anything unless you are deficient in them. There are studies for depression with high dose fish oil, niacin and other supplements but they are sketchy and have opposite studies which contradict them.
> 
> ...


Interesting !


----------



## Jaff0 (Oct 3, 2008)

HDU said:


> So fvck. Are you my dad? No


Not that this is a Luke Skywalker / Darth Vader moment...

But go to your room. And don't come down until you've learned your lesson.

And whilst you're up there, tidy it up, and do your homework - else you're not having smiley faces with your chicken nuggets, capiche?

Any more from you, and I'm changing the WiFi password.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Jaff0 said:


> Not that this is a Luke Skywalker / Darth Vader moment...
> 
> But go to your room. And don't come down until you've learned your lesson.
> 
> ...


Listen john boy, do you want a fight ? If you wanna go let's go. HAHAHAHAHAHAHAA. Joking of course.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> I originally thought this too expensive though. Trip to the fvckin docs.


i can understand the expense - try a poor mans coke - speed - just dont plan on sleeping that night


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

romper stomper said:


> i can understand the expense - try a poor mans coke - speed - just dont plan on sleeping that night


Mm goood idea


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

HDU said:


> Mm goood idea


Bad idea...leave the powder alone, you don't need more problems mate.

:nono:


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> Bad idea...leave the powder alone, you don't need more problems mate.
> 
> :nono:


Stop backseat parenting and sort your sig out, ya old chunt.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Stop backseat parenting and sort your sig out, ya old chunt.


He's prolly more likely to listen to our advice, rather than his parentals.

(good to see you AB  )


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Bad idea...leave the powder alone, you don't need more problems mate.
> 
> :nono:


Problems is my life


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

L-Theanine is meant to be decent, got some coming as i've had a rough few months.

Just something to chill me out on occasions.


----------



## Andrewgenic (Jul 5, 2010)

I always use 5-htp and vit d3 in my pct and seems to keep me pretty happy.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Dazzza said:


> L-Theanine is meant to be decent, got some coming as i've had a rough few months.
> 
> Just something to chill me out on occasions.


What's that ?


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

If you really, really, want to enhance your mood and you are serious about creating a lifelong change in neurochemicals then, my friend, there is only one solution:



>


Yup. Find the right class, teaching the right style and you'll be high as a kite on natural endorphins and more flexible than you've ever been - which is what it's all about really.

Any other advice bar this just mental masturbation and will produce the same satisfaction in comparison to the real thing...

Good luck - Try Kundalini Yoga, it would suit your style. Or maybe Hatha too....


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

HDU said:


> What's that ?


Amino acid, meant to target several receptors so meant to be quite effective.

Lovers of green tea don't realise it's this amino acid doing the work.


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Yup. Find the right class, teaching the right style and you'll be high as a kite on natural endorphins and more flexible than you've ever been - which is what it's all about really.
> 
> Any other advice bar this just mental masturbation and will produce the same satisfaction in comparison to the real thing...
> 
> Good luck - Try Kundalini Yoga, it would suit your style. Or maybe Hatha too....


Not sure if serious...?

I took up Vinyasa yoga two years ago to help with anxiety, headaches and huge amounts of tension because of a **** working situation. Totally turned my mood around and began my addiction to exercise 

View attachment 146630


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Not sure if serious...?
> 
> I took up Vinyasa yoga two years ago to help with anxiety, headaches and huge amounts of tension because of a **** working situation. Totally turned my mood around and began my addiction to exercise
> 
> View attachment 146630


No way could I be that flexible !!! Lol


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

HDU said:


> No way could I be that flexible !!! Lol


Maybe limber up a bit before trying tho! lol


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Lotte said:


> Maybe limber up a bit before trying tho! lol


Think I'll give it a pass haha


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Lotte said:


> Not sure if serious...?
> 
> I took up Vinyasa yoga two years ago to help with anxiety, headaches and huge amounts of tension because of a **** working situation. Totally turned my mood around and began my addiction to exercise
> 
> View attachment 146630


Haha, op this could help you in some ways....


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Not sure if serious...?
> 
> I took up Vinyasa yoga two years ago to help with anxiety, headaches and huge amounts of tension because of a **** working situation. Totally turned my mood around and began my addiction to exercise
> 
> View attachment 146630


Perfectly serious. How many times have you heard folks tell one another "Loosen up" or "Why are you getting wound up over..." - Yoga is the key that relaxes the human body and once you've got that sorted the mind can't help but follow.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Try get some seroxat, works for me, its feels like mdma since it makes you more talkative and social


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Malibu said:


> Try get some seroxat, works for me, its feels like mdma since it makes you more talkative and social


Sure it's a prescribed med?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

HDU said:


> Sure it's a prescribed med?


Yup, I get it from the doctors, helped me get a job so far aswell


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Perfectly serious. How many times have you heard folks tell one another "Loosen up" or "Why are you getting wound up over..." - Yoga is the key that relaxes the human body and once you've got that sorted the mind can't help but follow.


Just checking!  can't say I've encountered many weight training chaps who give yoga much credit so I thought you were joking!


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Lotte said:


> Just checking!  can't say I've encountered many weight training chaps who give yoga much credit so I thought you were joking!


To give them their credit, a lot of these chaps are keenly aware of brute part of the human body. The subtle anatomy however is beyond the grasp of most purely because it doesn't show "results" like 20 inch arms or an 8 pack.

We're living in an era where folk ensure their front garden looks like this:










Whilst from the womb to the tomb (and probably even beyond) their neglected back yard resembles this:










There's a metaphor or parable in their somewhere...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If my front garden looked like that I'd be pleased. Takes alot of graft to get it so nice. Nope, I'm not joking.

As for Yoga...it's for men with handbags. :laugh:


----------



## Lotte (Feb 10, 2014)

latblaster said:


> As for Yoga...it's for men with handbags. :laugh:


Nah, the classes I go to have loads of buff dudes in there showing off their forearm scorpion pose and such to the ladies


----------



## Lew1s (Feb 3, 2012)

as long as you're not an idiot or weak minded, the odd xanax when your feeling on edge can help. small dose, 0.5mg or something and use it few and far between so as not to build a tolerance


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

andy Mark said:


> View attachment 151532
> 
> 
> Cialis (tadalafil) works somewhat differently than the other two treatment options in its class, known as phosphodiesterase inhibitors, which also includes Viagra (sildenafil) and Levitra (vardenafil). Cialis works differently with regard to onset and duration of action. Cialis appears to have a quicker onset of action and begins to work within approximately 30 minutes.
> ...


Lol the fvck


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

we were all moody at 16 brah lol


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I mean this in a sincere way. Maybe a psychologist might be a better long term investment than a chemical solution. Considering your age (I thunk you are U18) it should be really available.

I'm sure once you tell a doc you are considering takin unlicensed drugs they will fast track you


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

eezy1 said:


> we were all moody at 16 brah lol


Oh and this.

Some of us are n our 30s.

Doing what you enjoy releases dopamine and endorphins. These come for free


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

Endur0 said:


> Vit D3 is the dogs b*llocs. Gives me some crazy-ass dreams, and wake up confused cos of it, but feel awesome throughout the day!


Awesome, really...

Time to bin the test, gonna save me a packet :laugh:


----------



## 222 (Feb 7, 2014)

sulbutiamine


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

222 said:


> sulbutiamine


Wouldn't have said this is really a mood enhancer. Good stimulant though. I like it for working.


----------



## Matt2 (Feb 7, 2012)

Try 5HTP or St Johns Wort before going down the SSRI route. SSRI's have nasty side effects.


----------



## Fortis (Oct 20, 2012)

Jas said:


> Now Foods St John's Wort capsules, helps with anxiety and depression, natural herbs and not expensive.


Where can this be bought?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Fortis said:


> Where can this be bought?


I picked mine up from Amazon.co.uk. It helped me keep a positive mood

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=Now+foods+st+johns+wort&rh=i%3Aaps%2Ck%3ANow+foods+st+johns+wort


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

HDU said:


> I've only had my blood tested for testosterone it came back as 10.8 or something


was this post cycle? or in-between cycles? Its unusual to be 16 and have test that low and have the muscular development you show in your picture- clearly your low test result is not due to natural causes.

Taking steroids effects your own hormone level, even with PCT; you will have mood swings with low/high test periods. Men feel pretty damn bad when test is low.

I've picked up you've done 2/3 cycles and are doing/about to do another... I would not take an antidepressant unless you can rule out your mood being effected by low test between cycles. I take it you feel better on cycle?

I'd stay away from deca and tren, and stick to test/DHT derivatives if you must do another cycle..... really you seem at young age, to be making some poor choices, but hey i'm not your dad (though certainly old enough to be)


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ausbuilt said:


> was this post cycle? or in-between cycles? Its unusual to be 16 and have test that low and have the muscular development you show in your picture- clearly your low test result is not due to natural causes.
> 
> Taking steroids effects your own hormone level, even with PCT; you will have mood swings with low/high test periods. Men feel pretty damn bad when test is low.
> 
> ...


Hi mate this was prior to I touched any AAS. I had tests done at when I was 13 ( I think that age showed 10.6 or something) then at 14 same result again and then at 16 same result. Will get some after PCt.

Yeah that's the only thing I can think of affecting my mood, my moods pretty stable know and it has been for quite a while. I don't want any SSRI's though at all due to the sides. Yeah I feel much better during cycle, and sometimes amazing on PCT lol.

And haha thanks man


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

HDU said:


> Hi mate this was prior to I touched any AAS. I had tests done at when I was 13 ( I think that age showed 10.6 or something) then at 14 same result again and then at 16 same result. Will get some after PCt.
> 
> Yeah that's the only thing I can think of affecting my mood, my moods pretty stable know and it has been for quite a while. I don't want any SSRI's though at all due to the sides. Yeah I feel much better during cycle, and sometimes amazing on PCT lol.
> 
> And haha thanks man


What will you get after PCT, another cycle


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

So you ended up fvcked after doing all those cycles


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> L-Theanine is meant to be decent, got some coming as i've had a rough few months.
> 
> Just something to chill me out on occasions.


How did this work for you? Looks decent, and you don't need to have it with food


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jas said:


> How did this work for you? Looks decent, and you don't need to have it with food


Very good, you don't feel it working just notice things don't bother you as much.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

HDU said:


> Girl friends always fvckin complaining that I'm not talkative or seem interested always seem depressed.
> 
> Any drugs/pills/supplements to help with mood?


Speeds good for talking


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

Dazzza said:


> Very good, you don't feel it working just notice things don't bother you as much.


Whats the dose in mg? am sure its in my Now Foods St Johns Wort, which i take 2 caps every now and again in the evenings or if i'm feeling low


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> So you ended up fvcked after doing all those cycles


no



Jas said:


> What will you get after PCT, another cycle


Yes

-HDU


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

HDU said:


> no
> 
> Yes
> 
> -HDU


What's your next cycle going to be? I'm assuming your not on one yet.


----------



## PortsladeMan (Mar 20, 2014)

mandy


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Jas said:


> What's your next cycle going to be? I'm assuming your not on one yet.


Test prop, tren ace, mast prop and winny. No finished PCT nearly gotta few days left.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

HDU said:


> Test prop, tren ace, mast prop and winny. No finished PCT nearly gotta few days left.


That's some cycle you got there. You have some experience and suspect you've done some research too. Be curious to know doses, length of cycle. U planning to run a journal?


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Jas said:


> That's some cycle you got there. You have some experience and suspect you've done some research too. Be curious to know doses, length of cycle. U planning to run a journal?


Yeah,

Cycle plan is gonna be

Weeks 1-12 test E 250mg

Weeks 1-6 rip blend 3ml a week, totalling to 225 mast prop & tren ace and 100mg test prop.

Winstrol weeks 1-6 30mg starting dose ( different lab this time SB LABS will trial and error.

An yeah will probably do a journal.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

HDU said:


> Test prop, tren ace, mast prop and winny. No finished PCT nearly gotta few days left.


S*** mg: am nearly 21 and am anxious of some Dbol + Test E in the mix for a 1st cycle. your 3 years younger almost 4 and running compounds/cycles like that? speechless.... how old were you when you started gear mate? fcuk meee! enjoy your birthday anyway bud :thumbup1: and tag me in your journal please, am intrigued. cheers.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Youngstarz said:


> S*** mg: am nearly 21 and am anxious of some Dbol + Test E in the mix for a 1st cycle. your 3 years younger almost 4 and running compounds/cycles like that? speechless.... how old were you when you started gear mate? fcuk meee! enjoy your birthday anyway bud :thumbup1: and tag me in your journal please, am intrigued. cheers.


Aha ah man, about 15/16 I think lol. And cheers mate! Yea man will do, gonna start mid July ish


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Inb4OPappearsinnewspaperonsteroiddeath


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

HDU said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Cycle plan is gonna be
> 
> ...


Looks nice, a sensible dose of test for you, however one thing looking at this, am not 100% sure you'd need the winstrol and the rip blend with masteron, as both would keep you lean. Perhaps if wanted a oral, start on anavar, or finish with the winstrol, that's up to you. My experience on winstrol 50mg before tabs, kicked in around the 10 to 15 day mark, became very lean, appetite was up, and ran it for 5 weeks.

In terms of labs, what will you use / or used before? Personally i iked Alpha Pharma testobolin for test, and Rohm for orals are the best i've used,


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Jas said:


> Looks nice, a sensible dose of test for you, however one thing looking at this, am not 100% sure you'd need the winstrol and the rip blend with masteron, as both would keep you lean. Perhaps if wanted a oral, start on anavar, or finish with the winstrol, that's up to you. My experience on winstrol 50mg before tabs, kicked in around the 10 to 15 day mark, became very lean, appetite was up, and ran it for 5 weeks.
> 
> In terms of labs, what will you use / or used before? Personally i iked Alpha Pharma testobolin for test, and Rohm for orals are the best i've used,


Ah right, hmm this is mainly gonna be a holiday cycle lol so that's why I wanted to do the orals 6 weeks out to holiday then pin 500-750mg test E to last 2 weeks. Ah right I love winstrol great compound lol. May even throw a sd kicker in.. That stuffs great lol.

I'm gonna be using wildcat labs this time and sb labs fir winstrol. I've used Dhack's orals, I had alpha pharma test E and NEURO pharma both were very smooth and easy to pin. But the alpha has a weird suction in the needle when pinning it it's like pushing back lol.


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Back on topic tho... Bro just go docs and get some anti depressants


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Back on topic tho... Bro just go docs and get some anti depressants


Nah I'm cool now haha.. I did go and he referred me to therapy or something can't be ****d lol


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Fake it!!!

I am not a very talkative person either and my wife used to give me the same complaints.

So now I just force my self to smile more and talk more.

Why resort to drugs as long as you feel fine....I feel perfectly happy just have very little need for small talk and stuff like that so I force it instead.


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

ConP said:


> Fake it!!!
> 
> I am not a very talkative person either and my wife used to give me the same complaints.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm starting to do haha..'just faking a persona


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

HDU said:


> 100% interested in her. Might be a call to the doc. I am taking all natural supps I e vitamin d etc.


Its because your 17, starving, taking steriods and tired - you dont need no pills

Imo (I am not a medical professional)


----------



## samstef (Feb 3, 2012)

suffer from the same thing mate, unless people are talking money or bodybuilding, find it hard to hold conversations with people, ive got a small group of friends that I do talk to though, and my girls gives me jip about how I dont talk to her enough... sometimes just got to say what people want to hear... dont need drugs tho pal, just keep ya training up and eating...


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

Why do you find it hard? Is it because you hesitate / are shy or because you can't be assed paying attention to what they're saying. Unless a conversation genuinely interests me I tend to zone out blankely within 10 seconds and just stare at there face blankly.

That being said, i'm not one of those tools that just constantly talk **** trying too hard to crack jokes to make girls giggle and i'm not even going to pretend to be. I prefer saying something only if I feel it's worth saying, i'm not here to try and please anyone per se.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Jas said:


> Whats the dose in mg? am sure its in my Now Foods St Johns Wort, which i take 2 caps every now and again in the evenings or if i'm feeling low


Anywhere from 200-600mg, i like it as it has a long half life.

Also ordered some relora from evitamins, it's meant to be good for weight loss as well as mood enhancement.

I'm buying these as people around me seem to bitch and moan all the time, and what with me running tren soon it perhaps won't bode well for them.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

At 17 you should be feeling like a king maybe underlying issues or the use of AAS early in teens could have had a effect on your mental state.

Do you have a reason to feel depressed are you happy at work for instance? Happy in relationship? Happy at home all these can be factors when feeling down? Or have you always been a none talker.

Have think and maybe change life style before filling up with more drugs.

I thought I was depressed when younger and a result the doctors told me was because from the age of 7-15 my mother and doctors said I had ADHD and pumped me full of Ritalin.. When I reached 15 I put a stop to it moved out and started a new life and have never looked back.

Now I have a small family I am happy and no negativity in my life(almost none) lol


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> I'm buying these as people around me seem to bitch and moan all the time, and what with me running tren soon it perhaps won't bode well for them.


Preventative medicine, I like it. :laugh:


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Preventative medicine, I like it. :laugh:


Out of necessity, been under a lot of stress, people won't leave me alone as i rarely bite back as im a bit soft.

First time i'll be on tren and it scares me if im honest, im keeping that lot on hand along with l-dopa just in case i feel like murdering someone.

Seems like every fcuker these days is miserable, and i refuse to get bogged down with such nonsense.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Out of necessity, been under a lot of stress, people won't leave me alone as i rarely bite back as im a bit soft.
> 
> First time i'll be on tren and it scares me if im honest, im keeping that lot on hand along with l-dopa just in case i feel like murdering someone.
> 
> Seems like every fcuker these days is miserable, and i refuse to get bogged down with such nonsense.


Fantastic attitude that reflects what I've recently come to realize too. I'm unsure if its due to the financial constraints that the majority are experiencing now or if said peeps have always been so crunty and I'm just waking up to it.

Buy a 10Kg bag of epsom salts and whack a pint glass of full of it in a bath once a week, around about 20 minutes shall be perfect. The Mg is essential for a zillion things in the body, the bath bangs in the perfect amount you need, it gives you a great nights kip as well as easing away the stress and helping muscle recovery when blasting.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Funny enough I have some Mag oil spray and was toying with the idea of Epsom salts as I find the spray great for aches and pains.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Even better in your situation would be magnesium orotate due to the how it helps the muscle rebuild whilst simultaneously relaxing it.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

AnnesBollocks said:


> Even better in your situation would be magnesium orotate due to the how it helps the muscle rebuild whilst simultaneously relaxing it.


Doubt id need any more, as i take four mp electrolyte plus tabs ed to keep the cramp away but i'll have a nose.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

Dazzza said:


> Doubt id need any more, as i take four mp electrolyte plus tabs ed to keep the cramp away but i'll have a nose.


http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/jrod10.htm

I only found out about it recently and am researching it myself. Apparently when orotate is tied to the mag it makes it a lot more bioavailable (as most forms of Mg aren't and just give you the runs - MPs stuff contains mainly oxide which is crap) whilst having some pretty nifty properties itself.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Looks like i'll have to read more into this.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ConP said:


> Fake it!!!
> 
> I am not a very talkative person either and my wife used to give me the same complaints.
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I do but at times I simply will not talk to anyone and cannot force myself to. Sometimes it's just nice to be quiet.


----------

